# Just something I found hilarious!



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

Yesterday I ordered an exotic fish on the internet for rush delivery so it would arrive today. When it got here, I noticed the box for the fish had holes poked it in. I’m glad to know UPS was taking every precaution to keep this fish alive, even if it doesn’t breath air. MLIA.


hilarious.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

LOL! Brilliant!


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

hahaha classic


----------



## squiggley (Sep 19, 2008)

I've had this on a couple of occassions. Did your package have a heat pack in? 
If so this could be the reason


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Mann!!! Do you think the shipper did this? How odd! That could have been way not funny! I guess everyone made it out alive....


----------

